# CMV weight and dimension enforcement class



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

*For more information and registration contact Officer Joe Maclean ([email protected]) or Officer Doug Nix ([email protected]). Please note that it is not necessary to be DOT certified to attend this class (and to enforce weights and dimensions violations). Fee is $389 per Officer and $359 for two or more Officers from the same agency.

VISIT US ON THE WEB WWW.VEHICLEAUTOPSY.COM **Motor Vehicle Weight and Dimension Enforcement 
for the Municipal Police Officer in Massachusetts 
*- A Three Day, Comprehensive Workshop for Police Officers in Massachusetts - 
*Sponsored by the Franklin, Massachusetts Police Department 
Location: 911 Panther Way, Franklin, Massachusetts 
August 30 thru September 1, 2011 8:30am -4:00pm 
Invaluable information for Traffic Stops and Accident Investigation! 
*_Have you ever watched a loaded truck pass by and wondered if it was overweight? Have you ever investigated a motor vehicle crash, unsure about the enforcement of weight and dimension provisions? Have you ever encountered a driver who made you feel that he was far more knowledgeable than you about weight and dimension regulations? Have you ever avoided the enforcement of weight and dimension regulations because of a lack of knowledge? Did you ever wonder what could happen down the road after you allowed a truck to drive away with no enforcement action? Do you know what trucks are exempt from overweight/overdimension regulations? How many gallons of #2 fuel oil can that tanker legally haul? What is an indivisible load? When is a pilot car required? What are the most common overweight loads? What is the maximum tridem weight, and how is it calculated into the bridge formula? 
_*Workshop Content 
**Purpose and Scope of Motor Vehicle Weight and Dimension Enforcement *Analysis and Study of Regional Laws Governing Weight and Dimension Enforcement *How to Identify an Overweight or Oversize Vehicle - the Simple and Key Points of Visual Identification *Weights of Materials Transported by Trucks *Weights of Equipment Transported by Trucks *What is the "Weight Bridge Formula", and How is it Applied? *Manufacturer's Vehicle Weight Ratings - What do they mean and why are they important? *Enforcement of Posted Roads, Bridges, and Culverts *Single Axle, Tandem Axle, Tridem, Overall Gross, and Tire Rating Restrictions and Enforcement *Safety Considerations *Scale Certifications and Calibrations *Case Law Regarding the Enforcement of Overweight and Overdimension Vehicles *Types of Scales Utilized for Weight Enforcement *How to Properly Utilize Portable Scales *Courtroom Survival *Case Studies 
*INSTRUCTOR 
Sergeant Brian F. Chase *(New Hampshire State Police, Retired) holds Bachelor of Science degrees in both Automotive Technology and Criminal Justice Administration, and has over 25 years of experience in the enforcement of commercial vehicle regulations. As the former Truck Enforcement Officer for the Concord, New Hampshire Police Department he was the sole person responsible for the enforcement of commercial vehicle regulations. During his subsequent tenure with the New Hampshire State Police, he was regularly assigned as a supervisor and instructor of commercial motor vehicle enforcement, and was assigned as a Supervisor of the Technical Accident Reconstruction Unit as the Lead Investigator overseeing a multitude of high profile commercial vehicle crashes. Moreover, Sergeant Chase was assigned as the Commander of the New Hampshire State Police Special Traffic Enforcement Unit, specializing in motor vehicle law enforcement. During his career Sergeant Chase has been certified as an expert in numerous areas of motor vehicle enforcement, including crash reconstruction, vehicle mechanical analysis, commercial motor vehicle inspections, commercial motor vehicle operation, and heavy equipment operation, as well as the assigned Court Prosecutor for high profile commercial vehicle cases. In addition, Sergeant Chase brings with him over 30 years experience in the operation of heavy trucks, tractor trailer trucks, overdimension loads, and heavy equipment. As the founder of Comprehensive Motor Vehicle Services & Consulting, he is involved in criminal and civil litigation regarding commercial motor vehicles internationally, and is regularly qualified as an expert in the realm. He is a member of the National Association of Professional Accident Reconstruction Specialists, the Society of Automotive Engineers, and is an ASE Certified Master Automotive and Heavy Truck Technician, as well as a certified General Motors Technician. He is also a member of CVSA. 
*This course includes classroom as well as practical "hands on" instruction, with work projects and exams! VISIT US ON THE WEB WWW.VEHICLEAUTOPSY.COM 
Comprehensive Course Manual and BONUS Weight Bridge Formula computer program provided to all attendees!! 
Motor Vehicle Weight and Dimension Enforcement 
for the Municipal Police Officer in Massachusetts 
*- A Three Day, Comprehensive Workshop for Police Officers in Massachusetts - 
*Sponsored by the Franklin, Massachusetts Police Department 
Location: 911 Panther Way, Franklin, Massachusetts 
August 30 thru September 1, 2011 8:30am - 4:00pm 
**[email protected] 
-OR- 
- FAX OR MAIL this Registration Form to CMVSC! 
*_Purchase Orders and/or checks should be sent to: CMVSC 
PO Box 1688 
Concord, NH 03302-1688 
_*For More Information Call or email : 
COMPREHENSIVE MOTOR VEHICLE SERVICES & CONSULTING 
603-225-5662 Office 
603-226-4870 Fax 
[email protected] 
*


----------

